
How to Tell If Someone Is Truly Smart or Just Average - gk1
https://medium.com/the-mission/how-to-tell-if-someone-is-truly-smart-or-just-average-a2f0bcac5db2
======
alexandercrohde
This is all-over-the-place. Firstly it argues you can tell if somebody is
"truly smart" based on if they answer interview questions with an overly-
technical explanation...

Then it plays heavily on our fame-bias (and confuses correlation and
causation) to argue "Look what all these well-known geniuses do, if you that
too you'll be a genius like them!"

It then proceeds to offer a self-reported anecdote about the author becoming
smarter (with no external validation like some objective test, nor even a
definition of smart).

Then tries to sell us a course...

------
mlazos
This article reads more like a self help book. And it acts as if the
Zuckerbergs and musks of the world have a mystical power to see the world more
deeply than everyone else when truly a tremendous amount of luck goes into
forming companies like they have.

------
rscnt
This should be labeled as "Advertisement".

Has this been "fake voted"?

------
woodandsteel
This is a good article. The author explains how genius entrepreneurs are able
to accomplish great things because they use a whole collection of superior
mental models. That fits what I have read about particular business geniuses
like Elon Musk and Jeff Bezos.

However, there are also other types of geniuses, such as artistic and academic
ones. My guess is they also have superior sets of mental models. It would be
interesting of someone did some mental model studies of these groups.

------
XR0CSWV3h3kZWg
> I was learning a deeper and fundamentally different way of understanding
> reality — like I’ve accessed a hidden, secret level in the game of life.
> It’s thrilling to uncover deeper layers of understanding that I didn’t even
> know existed.

> Reality somehow feels different on an aesthetic level

Is the author hypomanic?

------
nodesocket
The title rubs me the wrong way, it comes off elistist and arrogent. Average?
Just because you are "smart" doesn't mean that you are going to be effective
and excel at your job. There are other intangibles such as instincts,
communication, customer interaction, business intuition.

